# Just found out..



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

my Great Uncle died yesterday. He was married to my paternal Grandpa's sister and is her second husband. She out lived them both. I didn't know this one very well and won't be going to the visitation or funeral as it's a couple hours away.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sorry Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 16, 2009)

sorry to hear that kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 17, 2009)

our condolences farmerkitty......


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## amysflock (Jan 17, 2009)

Kitty, I'm so sorry. Sometimes it seems like losing members of the older generation is harder.

DH has a very large extended family on both sides and lost two great aunts and three great uncles (between the two sides) in about a year and a half, and I was struck by the feeling that the losses would start the fracture between the second cousins...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you.

5 years ago this spring we lost DH's mother. That year there were 3 or 4 in her family that passed. Her youngest living sister was having a hard time watching them all pass.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 17, 2009)

deaths in a family are a sad fact of life.we lost my aunt an uncle 3 months a part in 2008.


----------

